# European Singletrack...Where's Best?



## durkind (Jul 8, 2005)

I am from the Rockies and am looking for a European vacation destination that offers great XC style singletrack. Was thinking of Lake Garda possibly. Looking to go next September or October. Not much into the Freeride/downhill thing.
Thanks


----------



## vonsta (Jan 27, 2007)

lake district UK, but its pretty rocky, so suspension is a must


----------



## Günna X (Aug 22, 2006)

Corse/France (Island in Mediterranean). Where are very nice trails in each difficulty. for some pics, look here:http://www.mtb-ilmenau.de


----------



## Günna X (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=71705


----------



## gpsman (Feb 11, 2007)

Sardinia,is my choice , Thousand of km of dirtroads 6000 ft mountains good weather all year-round
look at the video I posted on google


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Slovenia is one of the most overlooked destinations.Really nice alpine singletrack of various difficulty, the longer all day rides tend to have some technical sections.A plus compared to other popular destinations (Switzerlany, France, Italy, Austria, Britain, Germany,...) are much lower prices for lodging & food (& beer  )
You can find some pics in my gallery:
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album698
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album615
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album1149
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album1461
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album1725

Lago di Garda is nice, too, but the descents are mostly really rocky in my experience, so that could be a minus if rock gardens/steps are not your thing.
http://tabla.mtb.si/gallery/album67

To be sincere, you can get great singletrack in all the european countries that actually have hills or mountains 

Marko


----------



## Jon Edwards (Aug 20, 2004)

Pyrenees - I go to Luchon once a year now for a fix - http://www.aquickrelease.com/

Or Chamonix


----------



## deli hustler (May 19, 2006)

Cli-machx in mid wales
any of the 7 stanes in scotland


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Almost always good weather round that time:
Finale Ligure - Italy 
Lago di Garda - Italy

If you feel lucky weather wise:
Chamonix - France
Wallis (Zermatt etc.) - Switzerland

The above would be my options...


----------



## brian jacquemin (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone know about rides near Italian cities- Portofino/Lucca/Sienna/Rome and the Paris,France. I'm going to want to ride a demo bike since I won't have a bike since I sold mine and can't travel with a bike.


----------



## cyrus (May 25, 2005)

brian jacquemin said:


> Does anyone know about rides near Italian cities- Portofino/Lucca/Sienna/Rome and the Paris,France. I'm going to want to ride a demo bike since I won't have a bike since I sold mine and can't travel with a bike.


near paris you have to ride in the fontainebleau forest. a must ride. you should follow the blue "sentiers denecourt", or even better find someone to show you. (when are you coming to france?)


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

Greece: http://www.epicmtbgreece.com


----------



## ziegi (Aug 1, 2006)

Austria or Italy. All great all XC but here's a taster of our Italy trails on video filmed just last week. More on the way after we get down there for a week on Saturday.






We do guiding only so you get to chose which accomm you fancy from our choice of carefully chosen hotels, apartments etc. We help with all the booking though if you need us, just ask.

ziegi


----------

